# Marco Island Fl. In April.



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Going with the family and thinking about a day trip while there . Not sure what’s good in that area that time of year ? Can’t afford a big Sportfishing yacht or anything like that, was thinking something like Reds, Snook, Bass , Grouper etc.... Anyone have any experience in that area? Thanks, RP


----------



## Songdog (Mar 15, 2015)

rangerpig250 said:


> Going with the family and thinking about a day trip while there . Not sure what’s good in that area that time of year ? Can’t afford a big Sportfishing yacht or anything like that, was thinking something like Reds, Snook, Bass , Grouper etc.... Anyone have any experience in that area? Thanks, RP
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Are you trying to fish from shore or looking at charter options? If you can swing a charter even for a half day you really will do much better and have a much better experience in my opinion. There are a number of charters on marco island and up in naples not far from marco island. A few years ago we did a charter out of naples and was an awesome experience. Caught lots of snapper and eater fish in the morning including some kingfish, blue runners, pretty much non stop action then ended the day catching 2 giant amberjack. (My buddy and I each caught one) The one I was fortunate to reel in was a giant and took everything I had to land. Kind of a once in a lifetime experience if you're a fresh water fisherman. 
After the charter we went to a local restaurant that cooked some of the fish we caught and had plenty left over for blackened fish tacos later in the week.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wanted to add I'm thinking if you do a charter off shore will be more consistent and better fishing vs inshore. I've heard really mixed reviews from in shore fishing.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Florida has options for fishing. There are several categories of fishing available. 

Inshore - This is done behind the inlets from a bay or flats boat. Prized targets would be snook and tarpon. I’ve never done this. This is probably most economical to do some guided fishing. 

Nearshore Gulf Side Trolling. These would be targeting King and Spanish Mackerel with planers and Clark spoons. Less than 10 mi out. We do this every year on spring break which is late March or 1st week of April out of Clearwater beach. We get a limit every year and the fish are big and fun to catch. You’re further south and the mackerel begin a slow migration north each year. I can say with certainty that a king trolling trip out of Clearwater should produce the first week of April

Offshore Bottom Fishing - These trips go pretty far out and fish known spots (to them). Gulf side is flat bottom structure less. The guides that take you for this type fishing might even ban personal electronics to protect their ‘spots’. There are head boats that do this also out of Clearwater for very reasonable prices. I used to do this when my kids were little. They provide little strips of squid that catches the saltwater equivalent of a sheepshead. People who bring their own bait catch grouper. 

East Coast Pelagic Fishing - The continental shelf and Gulf Stream are very close to Miami. Like 5-15 miles. You can catch black fin tuna, dolphin, wahoo, sailfish on 1/2 day or 3/4 day charters out of Miami. I did a 3/4 day trip last Saturday and had three sailfish hookups and several barracuda landed. It wasn’t cheap at $1200, but was a blast. I sought out a charter who specializes in kite fishing so better prices can surely be found. 

Gulf Coast Pelagic fishing - This is hardcore offshore fishing 100-120 miles out at the continental shelf and ‘loop current’. Supposedly some of the least fished waters in the world accessible to very few and cost prohibitive. There are overnight head boats that go there, but it’s something you plan a trip around. 

Sorry for the long post. This is my take in Florida fishing and it may not be totally accurate. I’ve been slowly learning as much about the Florida fishing scene by going on charters when I’m there because my dream is to have a condo in Florida someday to visit in the winter and maybe even live in during the winter later in life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Tarpon start running in Boca Grand pass about that time.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

burnsj5 said:


> Are you trying to fish from shore or looking at charter options? If you can swing a charter even for a half day you really will do much better and have a much better experience in my opinion. There are a number of charters on marco island and up in naples not far from marco island. A few years ago we did a charter out of naples and was an awesome experience. Caught lots of snapper and eater fish in the morning including some kingfish, blue runners, pretty much non stop action then ended the day catching 2 giant amberjack. (My buddy and I each caught one) The one I was fortunate to reel in was a giant and took everything I had to land. Kind of a once in a lifetime experience if you're a fresh water fisherman.
> After the charter we went to a local restaurant that cooked some of the fish we caught and had plenty left over for blackened fish tacos later in the week.


Not sure at this point, I may just end up shore fishing, I’d like to jump in a boat if I can find a reasonable priced trip.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

dgfidler said:


> Florida has options for fishing. There are several categories of fishing available.
> 
> Inshore - This is done behind the inlets from a bay or flats boat. Prized targets would be snook and tarpon. I’ve never done this. This is probably most economical to do some guided fishing.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the detailed post, I guess I have some things to think about! Even though the offshore fishing is what I’d ultimately prefer, I’m more on an onshore budget!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

youngblood said:


> Tarpon start running in Boca Grand pass about that time.


Now that would be a blast !!!!!! My dream is to catch a tarpon!! That’s a great idea if I can find a boat . Thank you !!


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

rangerpig250 said:


> Now that would be a blast !!!!!! My dream is to catch a tarpon!! That’s a great idea if I can find a boat . Thank you !!





rangerpig250 said:


> Now that would be a blast !!!!!! My dream is to catch a tarpon!! That’s a great idea if I can find a boat . Thank you !!


If you want to inexpensively fish from shore I have some experience. I have fished delnor wiggins pass in north naples several times but that would be like a 35 minute drive north while there is probably just as good if not better fishing in Marco/Sanibel area. Ask around or research where there is current running through a pass or bridge and get there 90 minutes or so before high tide. I use 3 baits which are live shrimp(flow troll bucket) , live sand fleas, which are sometimes plentiful to dig yourself and other times not. One rod I "carolina rig" with an ounce or so of weight depending on current. The other rod I tie a silver spoon on and throw it when I see baitfish being chased. I use this simple method in salt all the time and I catch fish. I have never caught a tarpon this way but plenty of lady fish, some redfish, snook, rays and small sharks. I use my Daiwa reels with 12 pound test and have been close to being spooled once or twice but have pretty much landed everthing Ive hooked. The action peaks about an hour before high tide until a half hour or so after. I know there are lots of guys with more experience and knowledge than me about fishing the area that can chime in also. Yes you will not catch goliath grouper but the fish fight and the scenery can be awesome in more ways than one.


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

steelheadmagic said:


> If you want to inexpensively fish from shore I have some experience. I have fished delnor wiggins pass in north naples several times but that would be like a 35 minute drive north while there is probably just as good if not better fishing in Marco/Sanibel area. Ask around or research where there is current running through a pass or bridge and get there 90 minutes or so before high tide. I use 3 baits which are live shrimp(flow troll bucket) , live sand fleas, which are sometimes plentiful to dig yourself and other times not. One rod I "carolina rig" with an ounce or so of weight depending on current. The other rod I tie a silver spoon on and throw it when I see baitfish being chased. I use this simple method in salt all the time and I catch fish. I have never caught a tarpon this way but plenty of lady fish, some redfish, snook, rays and small sharks. I use my Daiwa reels with 12 pound test and have been close to being spooled once or twice but have pretty much landed everthing Ive hooked. The action peaks about an hour before high tide until a half hour or so after. I know there are lots of guys with more experience and knowledge than me about fishing the area that can chime in also. Yes you will not catch goliath grouper but the fish fight and the scenery can be awesome in more ways than one.


I should add if your with family delnor wiggins park has designated swim only beaches and a fishing only area with clean restrooms. Costs a few bucks per car to get in but worth it.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Might wanna check for some inshore guy that specializes in targeting goliath groupers. There a hoot to mess with even though you gotta release em. Do it only if you don't have back issues cuz your gonna be sore afterwards.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I love fishing piers , .... looks like there are a few 




__





marco island florida piers - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I've been there twice fishing with a buddy that lived down there. We primarily shore fished. Plenty of areas. We hit beaches, bridges, canals and marinas.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> I love fishing piers , .... looks like there are a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me. The ultimate fishing pier is the old Tampa bay bridge. When they built the new bridge, they left the old bridge intact except for the main channel. It’s miles long and they provide information telling the different species around various mile markers. I’m pretty sure they even created some artificial reefs in spots. If the whole family is interested, you could make a day of it and take your own food, etc. it’s a bit of a haul from south Florida but might be worth it if you’d make a whole day of it. You drive your car to where you want to fish. 









Skyway Fishing Pier State Park


When the new Sunshine Skyway Bridge was built over Tampa Bay, connecting St. Petersburg with Sarasota, the old bridge was turned into the world's longest fishing pier. Anglers love being able to park their cars or campers within a few feet of their favorite fishing spot.




www.floridastateparks.org






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

dgfidler said:


> This reminds me. The ultimate fishing pier is the old Tampa bay bridge. When they built the new bridge, they left the old bridge intact except for the main channel. It’s miles long and they provide information telling the different species around various mile markers. I’m pretty sure they even created some artificial reefs in spots. If the whole family is interested, you could make a day of it and take your own food, etc. it’s a bit of a haul from south Florida but might be worth it if you’d make a whole day of it. You drive your car to where you want to fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I had known about the Skyway pier my last visit to Clearwater but will remember for next visit. Looks awesome. I know many guys love the cold and hard water but give me saltwater, sand, and sunshine during the winter and that’s fishing paradise!


----------

